#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  بسبب سعودي في "القاعدة" السعودية تمنع تداول " الحياة"

## رويتر

منعت أجهزة الرقابة في السعودية تداول صحيفة "الحياة" العربية الصادرة من لندن من التوزيع داخل المملكة يومي الاثنين والثلاثاء ، وذلك بعد أيام من نشر تقرير حول مواطن سعودي يشغل منصباً كبيراً في تنظيم القاعدة في العراق.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## ابن البلد

الخبر كامل
  
                                                             السعودية تمنع تداول "الحياة" بعد نشرها مقالاً حول سعودي في قاعدة العراق1843 (GMT+04:00) - 29/08/07

اختفت صحيفة ''الحياة'' من الأسواق يومي الاثنين والثلاثاء
الرياض، المملكة العربية السعودية (CNN)-- منعت أجهزة الرقابة في السعودية تداول صحيفة "الحياة" العربية الصادرة من لندن من التوزيع داخل المملكة هذا الأسبوع، وذلك بعد أيام من نشر تقرير حول مواطن سعودي يشغل منصباً كبيراً في تنظيم القاعدة في العراق.
وقال أحد أبرز الصحفيين السعوديين إن الحظر المفروض على الصحيفة المملوكة للسعودية أيضا، يشكل تراجعاً خطيراً عن حرية الصحافة التي تنامت مؤخراً في المملكة.
فقد اختفت صحيفة "الحياة"، التي يملكها الأمير السعودي خالد بن سلطان، من الأسواق يومي الاثنين والثلاثاء، وفقاً لما ذكره عدد من الدبلوماسيين العرب لوكالة الأسوشيتد برس.
ورفض مسؤولون سعوديون وآخرون في مقر جريدة الحياة بلندن التعليق على هذه الأنباء.
غير أن صحفياً سعودياً مطلعاً على الأوضاع قال إن وزارة الإعلام والثقافة السعودية فرضت حظراً على الصحيفة بسبب مقالا نشرته في العدد الصادر الاثنين حول المواطن السعودي، محمد الثبيتي، والذي يعتقد أنه أحد أبرز أعضاء التنظيم المتشدد المسمى "دولة العراق الإسلامية."
وفحوى الخبر المزعوم ، يتضمن قيام "دولة العراق الإسلامية" بعزل السعودي، الثبيتي، المكنى بأبي سليمان العتيبي، من منصبه قاضياً في الدولة، وتعيين العراقي أبي إسحاق الجبوري قاضياً عاماً بدلاً منه.
وقال الصحفي السعودي: "لقد صادرت (السلطات) جميع النسخ قبل طرحها في الأسواق، وفرضت منعاً لأجل غير مسمى على الجريدة."
من جهته، قال أحد الصحفيين السعوديين البارزين، داوود الشريان، والذي كان يشغل منصب المدير الإقليمي للصحيفة وله زاوية أسبوعية، إنه يعتقد أن هناك سبباً مختلفاً لمنع الصحيفة من دخول الأسواق السعودية.
وقال الشريان، الذي يشغل الآن منصب نائب رئيس قناة العربية الفضائية، إن طاقم صحفيي جريدة الحياة أبلغوه بأن وزير الإعلام السعودي، إياد مدني، الذي كان يوصف سابقاً بأنه إصلاحي، طلب وقف بعض الصحفيين عن الكتابة، غير أن الصحيفة رفضت طلبه.
وأضاف الشريان: "يعتقد الوزير أن هؤلاء الصحفيين ينتقدون الوزراء وليس أدائهم، أي أن انتقاداتهم شخصية."
وانتقد الشريان قرار منع الصحيفة، قائلاً: "لقد أضر الوزير بالصورة العامة حول ارتفاع مستوى الحريات في الإعلام السعودي، والذي تنامى في السنتين الأخيرتين."
وأوضح الشريان أن هذا الأسلوب قد لا يكون منسجما مع سياسة العاهل السعودي، مشيراً إلى أن استمرار منع الصحيفة قد يؤدي إلى سقوط الوزير، وأن الصحيفة لن تتوقف عن الصدور.
وحسب التكهنان، فإن صحيفة الحياة نقلت الخبر المزعوم، كالتالي: "غادر المملكة قبل عام.. ومتخرج من جامعة الإمام.. ووالده محاضر جامعي ... تنظيم «القاعدة» يعزل قاضيَه السعودي في بلاد الرافدين، ويختار بديلاً عراقيا.ً"
وتضمن الخبر ما كان التنظيم المتشدد قد أعلنه في وقت سابق، وهو قرار عزل القاضي السعودي، وذلك في بيان نشرته مواقع متشددة على الإنترنت، موضحة أن العزل تم "بناءً على مقتضيات المصلحة الشرعية."
ونقلت الصحيفة عن وزير الداخلية السعودي، الأمير نايف بن عبدالعزيز، "أن السعوديين الذين يذهبون إلى العراق يُستَغلون في تنفيذ أعمال تفجيرية، وبعضهم يرتدي حزاماً ناسفاً، وآخرين يقودون سيارات مفخخة."
وقال الوزير: "هذا الكلام سمعته من مسؤولين عراقيين. ومن يَسْلَم من عمليات القتل يعود إلينا بأفكار ضالة، يحاول أن يطبقها في مجتمعنا."
وأوضحت الصحيفة أن الثبيتي أو "أبو سليمان العتيبي" (26 عاماً) غادر السعودية قبل نحو عام إلى العراق، بعد إكماله دراسته في كلية الشريعة بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية.
ويشار إلى أن صحيفة الحياة، تصدر عدة طبعات يومية، ويعتقد أنها ثاني أكبر جريدة من ناحية التوزيع في السعودية.

----------


## atefhelal

الأخ العزيز الفاضل / ابن البلد
هذه القاعة تمثل - فى رأيى -  قفزة فى طريق تطور المنتدى للأفضل ...

وكلمة إلى الأخ "رويتر" مراسل القاعة .. ورويتر ليس شخصية حقيقية ... أما عن عمره الذى يشير إلى  الخمس سنوات فهو عمر منتدانا الحبيب .. وقد أتحت لنا يا رويتر بذلك  سهولة الأطلاع على الأخبار اليومية وبطريقة مختصرة وفى نفس اللحظة من موقع Cnn ، وهذه ميزة تضاف إلى قاعة السياسة ، وتتيح لنا  متابعة  آخرالأخبار بطريقة ميسرة ، كما تتيح لنا التعليق على الخبر وطرح الأراء حوله ... كما تتيح لنا مقارنة الخبر بما تم نشره عنه فى مصادر الأخبار الأخرى ... 
وأكرر الشكر لإبن البلد على هذه القفزة وعلى جهده المتميز

----------


## ابن البلد

> الأخ العزيز الفاضل / ابن البلد
> هذه القاعة تمثل - فى رأيى -  قفزة فى طريق تطور المنتدى للأفضل ...
> 
> وكلمة إلى الأخ "رويتر" مراسل القاعة .. ورويتر ليس شخصية حقيقية ... أما عن عمره الذى يشير إلى  الخمس سنوات فهو عمر منتدانا الحبيب .. وقد أتحت لنا يا رويتر بذلك  سهولة الأطلاع على الأخبار اليومية وبطريقة مختصرة وفى نفس اللحظة من موقع Cnn ، وهذه ميزة تضاف إلى قاعة السياسة ، وتتيح لنا  متابعة  آخرالأخبار بطريقة ميسرة ، كما تتيح لنا التعليق على الخبر وطرح الأراء حوله ... كما تتيح لنا مقارنة الخبر بما تم نشره عنه فى مصادر الأخبار الأخرى ... 
> وأكرر الشكر لإبن البلد على هذه القفزة وعلى جهده المتميز


الشكر لك أنت يا أستاذ عاطف
كلماتك وسام تميز لي اعتز به جدا
كل الشكر لك 
وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظن الجميع

واتمنى من الاعضاء المشاركة وابداء الأراء في الاخبار المطروح

كل الشكر لك أ/ عاطف  :f: 
 :f2:

----------

